# Shiny things: Product Photography Question?



## weepete (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Its been a while since I've been on here as I've not been taking many photos recently. But I have stopped smoking and got into vaping (red e-cigarettes to those who don't know) as a hopefully healthier alternative. I've went from 20 a day down to 0 tobacco cigarettes in a month. Anyway, another forum I'm on we like to post some shots of our setups that usually involve some shiny brass, stainless steel, copper or combinations of these shiny materials. 

I'm finding myself a bit lost about how to set these up to get good lighting and not cause a reflection of myself in my pics of mine so I'd like to ask how best to set up to get some good shots of very shiny reflective material?

For those who need a better example think of a mod as a tubular piece of metal, that's basically what I'm trying to take some shots of.

I have:

Canon 7D
OCF bracket plus leads
2 Yonguno wireless flash triggers
YN420 ii (manual flash)
Access to a Canon EX580 ETTL Flash (I can borrow one for secondary lighting)
Macro extension tubes
18-55mm Canon kit lens
Canon 50mm nifty fifty
Canon 105 f3.5-5.6
Canon 70-300 f4-5.6
Velbon Sherpa Tripod
Joby Gorrillapod
Various ND Filters
An desire to learn and a willingness to mock up some ghetto gear


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2014)

Light, Science and Magic.


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2014)

Yep. Study 'family of angles' in the book Ken recommended.


----------



## weepete (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks chaps, I'll have a wee gander.


----------

